# Best Trail Saddle?



## MLK11

I love trail riding with my mare, and I am lucky enough to have access to many trails. I ride english, and even though I love my saddle, it is not comfortable on long rides.

What is the best trail saddle? I might be looking in the spring, and my price limit will be around $300-$400. 

Also, what is the best type of pad to use?

Thanks!


----------



## Vidaloco

You might check out new synthetics or used leather with your budget. Synthetics I would look at Abetta's. I have an Abetta endurance saddle that I used when I first started out. Its a nice saddle and very light weight. 
The endurance are basically western saddles without the horn


----------



## Loosewolf

*wintec*

My MAIN English (and for many years now) is an Stubben
I have posted the newest saddle acquisition I have made, a run-of-the-mill synthetic (and used) Wintec...I can say,it is far more of a secure seat for trails/ general-hacking, as that's why I got it...Where I ride now has little flat land, and trails are the other factor...so....
generally speaking, the size difference between English to Western is 2 sizes.
or, If your English is a 16, the rough equivalent is 14 Western...Mine is 18 English=16 on my Wintec
oh yea, If you look hard, you can find them used for around the 100-175 price tag...easy to clean as well...

Takes a bit of getting used to but, far more comfortable for the longer/hilly haul


----------



## Loosewolf

*I'll try the photo this time....*

One more time, the Wintec (I hope...)


----------



## MLK11

Thanks for the input!
I think I might lean towards a synthetic saddle because of price and the ease of taking care of them.

Loosewolf--> Thanks for letting me know the seat size difference, I thought there was one but I was not sure.


----------



## morganshow11

here are a couple of saddles i find very comfy!

NAVY w/ Burgundy English Trail Saddle Pad w/ pockets - eBay (item 300269529733 end time Mar-27-09 15:01:16 PDT)

TAN LEATHER TREELESS TRAIL WESTERN ENGLISH SADDLE 17" - eBay (item 230322178266 end time Mar-28-09 14:44:56 PDT)
I know this might look weird, but it is soo cushany^^

Comfortable dressage/english trail saddle. Endurance - eBay (item 280316264513 end time Mar-05-09 11:58:41 PST)
this one even say comfortable^^

Horse Saddle/trail Pad w/Saddle Bags Attached [English] - eBay (item 370090393473 end time Mar-25-09 05:17:28 PDT)
trail pad^^


----------



## rosie9r

I love an aussie for trail riding. I rode english as well, but the aussie makes you feel more secure on trail. Look for synthetics, like on kate's saddelry, they are lighter and easier to take care of. Personally I dont like abetta saddles, they always make my knees hurt no matter if I turn the stirrups or not.


----------



## Eolith

I've just got an Aussie that I love... and they tend to run cheaper than other saddles. You can get a brand new leather one with stirrups and girth for $345. There's also a synthetic one for $279. Check them out:

Kimberley Series Aussie Saddles

If you're curious about the Aussies, I can answer a few questions about them. They're definitely unique!

As a side note, the Wintecs can drive me nuts sometimes. I have an All-Purpose Wintec, and sometimes when I'm riding it'll squeak every time I post at the trot or anything. It makes me feel like I'm on some rickety old cheap thing... not to mention that it annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## MLK11

How do the seat sizes run in Aussies? I usually take a 16-17" in an english saddle. I've ridden in them before, a while ago, and I thought they were comfortable.


----------



## morganshow11

I have a wonderfully conferatble saddle for long rides!!! It i san all purpose saddle i am selling it for $175, and it is in perfect shape PM me if you are interested


----------



## Appyt

MLK11 said:


> How do the seat sizes run in Aussies? I usually take a 16-17" in an english saddle. I've ridden in them before, a while ago, and I thought they were comfortable.


Scroll down on this page for info on sizings.


----------



## MLK11

Thanks for the seat-sizing link Appyt! 

I've really been looking at this saddle. http://www.kates.net/433?ParentID=542

I like its look and how the flaps are not as long as some Aussies (I have short legs!)

They even custom-make the tree for your horse, at no extra charge! And the price is not bad either. I'm looking at the brown w/o a horn.


----------



## bilyeuamber

If you are looking for a super comfy trail saddle, Billy Cook saddles are really nice. But what ever you decide to go with, do not buy a saddle that has any neoprene of material on it. They are cheap and arent reliable. You do not want to be on the trail and have saddle problems! I bought one cheap saddle and that was the last cheap saddle I ever bought because it broke while I was riding! Dont go with the neoprene! Stick with all good conditioned leather!


----------



## Trails

I had an aussie rig that I liked very much. Very comfortable (me and the horse) and lots of dee to hang things off of.

Unfortunately, it didn't survive the move to Seattle. Amazing what damage movers can create! 

I've been looking for a trail wade anyone have any thoughts or inputs on those? 

Trails
www.trailmeister.com


----------



## bilyeuamber

Whatever you do, do not buy a saddle with material or neoprene. All leather is the only way to go. I bought one saddle that wasnt all leather and it broke. I would highly suggest sticking with the all leather saddles because you want a saddle that is dependable when you are trail riding.


----------



## Zab

I use a treeless Startrekk espaniola, by far the most comfortable saddle I've ever used! And I don't normally like treeless. I use it both on trails and when I ride for my instructor. It gives a good, lose contact, doesnt need any thick pads, it's easy to move in and t the same times give a secure seat  It's different from the normal treeless (at least around here) as it has real panels and feels more like a normal saddle.










I'll probably change it to a black one that's a bit more narrow tho.
But it's just a bit over your budget, maybe you can find a used one. I say it's worth the money


----------

